# 2022 Classic Balloon Tire Calendar



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2021)

So I did five calendars for myself, family, and friends. I didn't do any extras because of cost. I'm trying to work with the printer to get a lower cost to keep them below $20 shipped. It looks like it will require a minimum order of 30 calendars. The link is to the calendar I did. If I get enough people and can get the cost right I'll place an order early next week. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 22, 2021)

You can put me down for one Shawn. Thank you for your work getting these done. Barry


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 23, 2021)

I'll take 2.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Dec 23, 2021)

I'II BUY ONE. AT LEAST


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

I think right now I have commitments for eight or so. I need to have at least 25 spoke for and I’ll place an order. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2021)

Pics for archives😉






































Nice Cover shot, plus 12 bikes.
At least we can see them here now forever.
Thanks Shawn @Freqman1


----------



## Jamhud (Dec 25, 2021)

I would purchase one.
Happy Holidays,


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Yep lookn like I’m only up to about nine so this probably ain’t gonna happen. Thanks to those that responded. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jamhud (Dec 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep lookn like I’m only up to about nine so this probably ain’t gonna happen. Thanks to those that responded. V/r Shawn



The link provided above is active and with the Auto discount code, was able to place an order for a total of $22.92 delivered. Looking forward to it. 😎


----------



## Chavez (Jan 4, 2022)

*I just ordered one too! $22 and change to California. These are amazing. Thanks for putting these together for us. *


----------



## Jamhud (Jan 4, 2022)

Chavez said:


> *I just ordered one too! $22 and change to California. These are amazing. Thanks for putting these together for us. *



Shawn,
I attempted a DM but the site says no thanks.

The Collage site provided a substantial discount code for calendars on the site, I believe your design would qualify.
Let me know if you are good with it being shared publicly.
Thanks again,
Jamie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Jamhud said:


> Shawn,
> I attempted a DM but the site says no thanks.
> 
> The Collage site provided a substantial discount code for calendars on the site, I believe your design would qualify.
> ...



Jamie,
      My email is in my signature block but if on a mobile device I’m not sure if it shows. I had posted if there was enough interest I’d do a bulk order but only received nine people interested and to qualify I would need 30. I’m not sure how folks are ordering from my project but that is a little disconcerting. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kato (Jan 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep lookn like I’m only up to about nine so this probably ain’t gonna happen. Thanks to those that responded. V/r Shawn



Maybe I'm blind, a dumba** or possibly both but I don't see a link where to get info / to order.
I'd like to order a couple........
Kato


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Kato said:


> Maybe I'm blind, a dumba** or possibly both but I don't see a link where to get info / to order.
> I'd like to order a couple........
> Kato



I had the link removed because I didn’t want to take a chance of someone doing a bulk order and profiting off my work. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Shawn,

This is the first time I've ran across this posting (asleep at the wheel again). Are you still taking orders for a calendar? Count me in too. Do I have to order through the link (that is now gone)?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> This is the first time I've ran across this posting (asleep at the wheel again). Are you still taking orders for a calendar? Count me in too. Do I have to order through the link (that is now gone)?
> 
> ...



Sorry Ken,
     Like I said I didn't get enough interest so I'm not doing anymore 2022 calendars. V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jan 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry Ken,
> Like I said I didn't get enough interest so I'm not doing anymore 2022 calendars. V/r Shawn




Darn... I saw the posting where you said that, but I was hoping that more interest came in afterwards to make the quota.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Chavez (Jan 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Jamie,
> My email is in my signature block but if on a mobile device I’m not sure if it shows. I had posted if there was enough interest I’d do a bulk order but only received nine people interested and to qualify I would need 30. I’m not sure how folks are ordering from my project but that is a little disconcerting. V/r Shawn



I apologize. I kind of jumped the gun and ordered one calendar, at least I think. I should have sent you a message asking if that was ok. Who knows if the order will even go through, but for the price I figured it was worth the risk/hassle. I also need a calendar like most people right now. Anyhow I can assure you that I’m just an honest dude that wants and needs one of your awesome calendars for my wall and mine only. Thanks again for putting these out there and I can totally understand that you feel uncomfortable with people ordering your project without your knowledge. I would feel the same. I’ll keep you posted if I receive it.

Chavez


----------



## wcw2323 (Jan 8, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I think right now I have commitments for eight or so. I need to have at least 25 spoke for and I’ll place an order. Thanks, Shawn





tripple3 said:


> Pics for archives😉
> View attachment 1532522
> View attachment 1532526
> View attachment 1532527
> ...



I’ll buy 5 calendars


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2022)

wcw2323 said:


> I’ll buy 5 calendars



See post #16


----------



## Chavez (Jan 12, 2022)

Got my calendar today! Very happy.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I did five calendars for myself, family, and friends. I didn't do any extras because of cost. I'm trying to work with the printer to get a lower cost to keep them below $20 shipped. It looks like it will require a minimum order of 30 calendars. The link is to the calendar I did. If I get enough people and can get the cost right I'll place an order early next week. V/r Shawn



I'll take one thanks,  Mark Gordon


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Feb 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry Ken,
> Like I said I didn't get enough interest so I'm not doing anymore 2022 calendars. V/r Shawn



That should have been posted on Complete Bikes For Sale and the Parts column too!
You would have gotten a huge response! 
Please do a calendar next year.  Thanks! —— Mark
The CABE is Cool!


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 9, 2022)

If you get enough orders I will take 1 Shawn, sorry for the late response.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> If you get enough orders I will take 1 Shawn, sorry for the late response.



I’m already working on next years Mike!


----------



## oskisan (Apr 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m already working on next years Mike!



Great Shawn,
Please sign me up for a 2023 calendar!
-Ken


----------

